# What is best Mini Mini or Mini RCA cable?



## Dluky

I want buy best Mini Mini or Mini RCA cable i need advice


----------



## cmirza

I think RnB's Diamond Mini cables are considered one of the best on Head-Fi. Not to mention how beautiful they are.

http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=170359

 They were a little pricey for me, but if money were no object, they'd be the cables I'd go for.


----------



## tkam

The AG-8 from wyvernaudio is a nice cable for the money. If cost isn't an issue check out their AG-16 to.


----------



## PFKMan23

If I was still in a situation where I was looking for a mini to mini or mini to RCA, I'd also look into wyvern audio's stuff.


----------



## Borat

Any reviews on the Wyvern stuff anywhere? Are there Head-Fi members behind Wyvern? Is ayt999 the builder? It's kind of unclear from the Mall-Fi ad.


----------



## PFKMan23

ayt999 is the main force behind Wyvern Audio, yes. That said, given that he has just started to brach out as buisness, it should be understandable that there are no reviews of his items.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Borat* 
_Any reviews on the Wyvern stuff anywhere? Are there Head-Fi members behind Wyvern? Is ayt999 the builder? It's kind of unclear from the Mall-Fi ad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Brother Borat! I am trying to finish a review of the Wyvern Audio collection and will post it in the next couple of days. I ordered a mini-RCA, and ayt999--the designer, builder, and seller--sent me his minis to review at the same time. For now I will just say that they are excellent cables and a great value for their prices! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Check back to this forum for more news.

 Same goes for Dluky. Check out the review and see what you think. Lots of great reviews for RnB, Turbo, and others also can be found.


----------



## PATB

I have not heard the Wyvern mini-mini and have no need for one, but if its performance is close to the Wyvern balanced Qualia cable I am currently auditioning, I doubt you will be disappointed with the Wyvern AG8 (or AG16 if price is not an issue).


----------



## rab10

Wow the Wyvern cables are pretty expensive, I haven't read much on them.
 I am subscribing to this thread to see what others post.

 I own several Zu Pivot Cables and they are good for their (Ebay Promo) price.
 I also want to check out the RnB's Diamond Mini cables, I have read good
 reviews about RnB's cables.

 Thanks.


----------



## Dluky

What your opinion on Nordost Heimdall iKable?


----------



## jrosenth

I'd love to hear someone with the Cardas version chime in.


----------



## digihead

Planning a short write up (hopefully today) on some minis I've tried....my answer to this question....without a doubt, check out the zynsonix line. Made by head-fi member HighFlyin9 (Brian) the VRAY Prime and EYS are just flat out incredible. Highly, highly recommended. I wish more people would check out his cables.


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *digihead* 
_Planning a short write up (hopefully today) on some minis I've tried....my answer to this question....without a doubt, check out the zynsonix line. Made by head-fi member HighFlyin9 (Brian) the VRAY Prime and EYS are just flat out incredible. Highly, highly recommended. I wish more people would check out his cables._

 


 Digihead,
 Bryan is an excellent cable assembler. 
 Id greatly like to see him gain the recognition he deserves on the forums. I look forward to reading your review. He's been around head fi longer than I have, if anyone deserves notable mention, it would be bryan. 

 Considering his background with art, its not wonder he does such gorgeous work.


----------



## rab10

Can anybody post their impressions of the ...

*CugA Go-between DIY Hi-Fi Interconnect*

 "Make yourself a high quality intertconnect for just £25!"
http://www.gspaudio.co.uk/set_up/cab...terconnect.htm

 Thanks!


----------



## gpalmer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cmirza* 
_I think RnB's Diamond Mini cables are considered one of the best on Head-Fi. Not to mention how beautiful they are.

http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=170359

 They were a little pricey for me, but if money were no object, they'd be the cables I'd go for._

 

That's the one that has my vote - fantastic cable!


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gpalmer* 
_That's the one that has my vote - fantastic cable!_

 

me too, listening to my portable rig with that IC in the mix, and it's currently making my truncated home rig look bad.


----------



## jimkuhr

I'd have to second the vote for the RnB Black Diamond mini to mini. I've had three different cables now (one high end commerical, one built by another cable builder here on HeadFi and one lower end) and the Black Diamond is by far my cable of choice. It's the most transparent and easily the best looking cable of the ones I've owned. The build quality would be very hard to beat.

 Just my 2 cents.


----------



## EdipisReks

all i want out of a portable cable is flexibility, light weight, and the ability to consistently conduct electricity. the Cardas HPI fits all of those parameters.


----------



## DeeJayBump

I've used a Markertek Mini to Mini, a Radio Shack gold Mini to RCA, a Bolder M-80 Mini to RCA, a JMT-built Mini to RCA and am now currently using a RnB Audio Diamond Reference Mini to RCA.

 Hands down, the RnB Audio Diamond Reference is the best cable that I've heard or owned. It did not better the other cables in my experience in a few ways here or there, it exceeded them in each and every sonic parameter. And it also brought one thing to my music listening that I was not aware was missing: sonic involvement/musical immersion/emotional content.

 For me, the best Mini to RCA cable is the RnB Audio Diamond Reference. Give one a try and you may be stunned by how much you've been missing in your music listening experience.


----------



## animalsrush

I have used Blue Dragon and Rnb Black Diamond

 Both are excellent cables , however Black diamond is clearer


----------



## RnB180

dlucky,
 you best bet is to ask direct owners of the cables what their thoughts are and what they use as their personal cable and judge the opinions as a collective.


----------

